# Throwing Codes



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

So with over 72k miles on the odo, the US spec 335d is throwing codes:

Problem 1 11/12/2007 02:25 PM DZL DVL P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow
Problem 2 11/12/2007 02:25 PM DZL DVL P0001 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit/Open
Problem 3 11/12/2007 04:45 PM DZL DVL P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow
Problem 4 11/12/2007 04:45 PM DZL DVL P0001 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit/Open
Problem 5 11/12/2007 04:46 PM DZL DVL P0781 1-2 Shift
Problem 6 11/12/2007 04:47 PM DZL DVL P0120 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch "A" Circuit
Problem 7 11/12/2007 04:47 PM DZL DVL U2881 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 8 11/12/2007 04:48 PM DZL DVL U2800 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 9 11/14/2011 07:49 AM DZL DVL P0781 1-2 Shift
Problem 10 11/14/2011 07:49 AM DZL DVL P0003 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit Low
Problem 11 11/14/2011 07:50 AM DZL DVL P0120 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch "A" Circuit
Problem 12 11/14/2011 07:50 AM DZL DVL U2800 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 13 11/14/2011 07:50 AM DZL DVL P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow
Problem 14 11/14/2011 07:53 AM DZL DVL U2881 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 15 11/14/2011 09:09 AM DZL DVL P0001 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit/Open
Problem 16 11/14/2011 05:32 PM DZL DVL P0120 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch "A" Circuit
Problem 17 11/14/2011 05:32 PM DZL DVL U2800 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 18 11/14/2011 05:32 PM DZL DVL P0003 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit Low
Problem 19 11/14/2011 05:33 PM DZL DVL P0781 1-2 Shift
Problem 20 11/14/2011 05:34 PM DZL DVL U2881 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 21 11/14/2011 05:36 PM DZL DVL P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow
Problem 22 11/15/2011 07:51 AM DZL DVL P0120 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch "A" Circuit
Problem 23 11/15/2011 07:51 AM DZL DVL U2881 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 24 11/15/2011 07:51 AM DZL DVL P0001 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit/Open
Problem 25 11/15/2011 07:52 AM DZL DVL P0781 1-2 Shift
Problem 26 11/15/2011 07:53 AM DZL DVL U2800 Unknown Network DTC (Manufacturer Controlled)
Problem 27 11/15/2011 07:55 AM DZL DVL P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow
Problem 28 11/15/2011 06:11 PM DZL DVL P0003 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit Low

My thoughts: Change the ATF may fix the 1-2 shift, change the fuel filter may fix the fuel volume problems, not sure what to do about the Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow, the EGR valve and any thermostat doesnt seem to be present as it is on the Euro models.

Any ideas besides take it to a mechanic (I am a bit low on $$$$ right now)?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Well. That makes me almost certain to buy the extended warranty next year.

There are so many and they are so varied, I would suspect an overriding problem rather than multiple failures. I would charge and/or replace the battery first; if it's low, many problems have been known to occur because of low voltage in the control circuits.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> Well. That makes me almost certain to buy the extended warranty next year.
> 
> There are so many and they are so varied, I would suspect an overriding problem rather than multiple failures. I would charge and/or replace the battery first; if it's low, many problems have been known to occur because of low voltage in the control circuits.


I have a cable on the way from Hong Kong and I expect to do a better job analyzing the codes with that and my laptop than with this Carchip reader I borrowed from a friend for a bit.

One thing I forgot to mention is that I am getting the SES light now (that's what prompted me to borrow the carchip) and the SES light usually goes out when I fill up with diesel, but comes back again. But just taking the fuel cap off and on again didnt fix it. That might be a symptom of a dirty fuel filter.

I do have two amps (somewhere around 1100 total watts rms) and a dual 10" sub in the trunk, could be causing battery problems, so I will look into that ASAP, but I will need my cable to recode the battery....


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> There are so many and they are so varied, *I would suspect an overriding problem rather than multiple failures.* I would charge and/or replace the battery first; if it's low, many problems have been known to occur because of low voltage in the control circuits.


I agree. There are way to many failures that appear unrelated to be coincidence.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

And on top of it the car runs fine. I just fueled up and not immediately, but sometime during an hour of driving around (Sears, harbor bay wohooo they finally have the multimeters in stock!!!) the SES light went out. :dunno:

I was drooling at those battery chargers at sears too, maybe I should get one which can also run tests on the battery.


----------



## VLS_GUY (Oct 7, 2010)

Quasimodem,

You need to use a scanner that can read BMW proprietary codes to get a better idea of what is going on here. Then you will need the repair manual to interpret the codes. Anything less is guessing. You likely have several problems going on here at once.
By the way a BMW specific scanner would let you do an adaptation on a new battery install.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

quasimodem said:


> Any ideas besides take it to a mechanic (I am a bit low on $$$$ right now)?


Isn't the car still under warranty? :dunno:


----------



## VLS_GUY (Oct 7, 2010)

A BMW warranty unless you buy an extended warranty is good for only 50,000 miles. Air pollution controls are legally mandated to go to 70,000 miles. In any event this car is out of warranty.


----------

